# The Aliens have landed!!



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Your pictures of the invasion please...


Sony Center, Berlin









https://webspace.utexas.edu

Hangzhou hotel









Zorg, www.photobucket.com

Birmingham Selfridges, UK
















www.arkitera.com, www.contemporist.com


Shanghai World Financial Center









ChunJuan, http://img.album.pchome.net


Graz Art Museum, Austria
















www.wayfaring.info, www.artclue.net

Pedro Estrellas project, Spain









www.hiphopsideproject.com


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

Spaceport America, New Mexico. Just saw this on the UK skybar, coincidentally.


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)




----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Space invaders in Milano, Barona district


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Help!
This giant alien spider made its giant spiderweb in Milan Fair District


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Strange creatures at Bassano del Grappa (Distillerie Nardini)


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

They reached even Rome (Centro Idrico EUR)


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

The invasion of Paris: 























































From http://www.flickr.com/photos/theworkroom/


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

There are other sections dedicated to photo threads. Please post them there, thanks.

Once again, could I please encourage everyone to read the forum rules -

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=451910


----------

